# Adelaide Metro - Bait v Lures



## Toadstuhl (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm interested in finding out more about lures and poppers that might be an option off metropolitan adelaide beaches. I've only every used cockles or squid from the kayak and only since I joined this site have I learned a little about plastics. Any advice would be great, just not sure what type of lures or plastics would be useful for what targeted fish... I've found a plentiful weedy area last time I was out that got me 3 nice squid, but I want to have a dabble with lure fishing for fish species when the squid decide they are not hungry anymore.

Thanks
Toadstuhl


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Snook are pretty easy to troll for with a shallow diving minnow like a duel aile diet 70 or similar, and salmon, trevally and tommy ruff will have a go at a lure like that too. Get floating ones so you don't have to worry about it sinking and snagging. Once in a while a snapper will attack a trolled diving lure; ten to fourteen feet depth with a red head and white body has been the theme for me. When trolling, try to keep your rod tip in view, as you'll be able to see if it stops vibrating when the lure picks up some weed.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

SA waters, (having fished them for most of my life)
Lures i have found are generally only any good when going for snook. tuna, occasionally kingfish(very occasionally) and trevally, 99% of fish in SA waters are more suited to dead baiting with cockles,gents and squid (i grew up in Whyalla and port pirie and spent alot of time at port Lincoln and locks well)

flathead will take soft plastics too


----------



## Toadstuhl (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Looking forward to getting out there again.


----------

